# Viveza from Nik



## edgley (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi,

Have just found this for CS3 and it seems amazing for colour work; quicker than working out pre-sets!

http://www.niksoftware.com/viveza/en/entry.php

Any chance that it can be made/adapted to work directly in LR?

Thanks.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 6, 2008)

When edit plugins are introduced into Lightroom, I expect something like this will be available. Could be very interesting.


----------



## rcannonp (Mar 6, 2008)

When I first heard about this plugin I was skeptical of what value it really offered. After playing with the demo for a little bit, I'm pretty impressed. If they could find a way to stuff that into LR, it would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Guy McCue (Mar 6, 2008)

Ian,
 Would edit plugins for LR be difficult to achieve for a new version?  I have meant to ask this same question about Vivesa.  
Guy


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 6, 2008)

Guy McCue;99'5 said:
			
		

> Ian,
> Would edit plugins for LR be difficult to achieve for a new version?  I have meant to ask this same question about Vivesa.
> Guy



No idea. Here is an excerpt from an interview with Tom Hogarty published on Inside Lightroom:



> _MC: What is Adobe thinking about for future updates? Obviously you can't give away too much here but is there anything you can tell us?_
> TH: One of the things I can talk about is our interest in extending functionality within the application to third parties and letting them add their own functionality, whether it's within existing modules or ultimately through their own modules and letting the industry drive their own solutions.
> _MC: You mean creating whole new modules via third parties?_
> TH: That is something we'd like to see in the long term. In the shorter term, I'd like to see people be able to plug functionality into the existing modules to drive the functionality they need in a way that we aren't presenting it.


----------



## Guy McCue (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks, Ian I just read the whole interview. Very interesting and hopeful.
Guy


----------



## Noel.Holland (May 9, 2008)

Viveza is the same technology that drives u-points in Nikon's Capture NX. It's the one feature of NX that I miss the most when I decided to solidify on Lightroom. I still swap back to NX occasionally to use u-points on selective images as very few other methods can provide such selective colour and contrast edits in such a simple and speedy method. It beats the pants of having to spend ages playing with layer masks in PS.

Now that Viveza is out for Aperture,Adobe would be crazy not to grab Nik by the throat and insist they work to develop an version that can tie into Lightroom. The PS plugin is all very well and good but photographers have repeatedly stated that they want non-destructive editing and that's a Lightroom and Aperture forte.

I did notice that current owners of Viveza for PS have been given a free upgrade to Viveza for Aperture. I just hope they do the same for a Lightroom plugin.


----------



## theturninggate (May 9, 2008)

Before Adobe can open Lightroom to third-party development plugins/modules, I think it's important they first stabilize their base. As can be seen by the LR2 beta, the Develop module is still very much in flux. With the changes being made, the addition of localized corrections (something which, I imagine, required significant changes to the 1.' base to implement), I think it's no stretch to say that the Develop module is the component of LR still most up-in-the-air, and, as such, probably the last that will be opened to third-parties.

Were Adobe to open that part of the the application to third-parties now, they might later find themselves backed into a corner where they'd have to choose whether to preserve compatibility with third-party addons, or make significant changes to the base to implement important new features, such as localized corrections, breaking third-party addons in the process.

I think it's much easier to support plugins for an app like Photoshop, in that it edits the pixels. But with Lightroom, the team needs to consider how best to handle third-party addons making non-destructive changes, and that, I think, adds a great deal of complication ...

Thems ma thoughts on it, anyway.

That said, I'd love to see a Viveza plugin for LR, and a Noise Ninja plugin as well. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for LR 2.5 with Develop plugin support, or maybe 3.'. It might not be something we see until even further down the line, though ... Of course, Aperture supporting the plugins might apply additional pressure on Adobe to do the same, but then again ... Aperture serves only a very small percentage of the possible user base. Adobe only needs to compete with Aperture on the Mac; they have the Windows base pretty much to themselves.


----------



## Ian Farlow (May 9, 2008)

I have tried the Viveza plugin for Aperture and three things I noted right off the bat:

It crashes my Aperture installation each and every time, so I can't actually use it.
Reading online, there is no way to go back and re-edit existing control points as the results of the control points are permanently written to the image file (which is a PSD/TIF copy, by the way, so your Aperture edits are also permanently written).
It's expensive at $25'.''!
Not really a great bit of software, in my opinion, at least not when compared to the Photoshop version or the CNX version. If Adobe does something like this, I sure hope that:

There will be a RAW pipeline versus making a PSD/TIF before applying plugin edits.
Plugin edits can be re-edited at any time, just like existing edits within Lightroom.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 9, 2008)

Haven't you tried the LR2 beta yet? Nothing against u-points, but do you really think they beat LR2's local adjustments? Would you pay an extra $25'?

John


----------



## Ian Farlow (May 9, 2008)

johnbeardy;14'83 said:
			
		

> Haven't you tried the LR2 beta yet? Nothing against u-points, but do you really think they beat LR2's local adjustments? Would you pay an extra $25'?
> 
> John


 
I have tried the BETA, and it looks incredible. And I also believe that LR2 looks to be growing into a very self-sufficent editor, so I might not want Viveza after all. Now I just need to be patient for LR2 to hit the streets.


----------



## rcannonp (May 9, 2008)

johnbeardy;14'83 said:
			
		

> Haven't you tried the LR2 beta yet? Nothing against u-points, but do you really think they beat LR2's local adjustments? Would you pay an extra $25'?
> 
> John



If Adobe works HSL values into the local corrections then there will be no contest. As it is right now, the color control with the local corrections is pretty slim. I'm also interested to see how Adobe works all of this into ACR in Photoshop. I bought Viveza right before the LR2 announcement. I almost always use it on a smart object opened from a raw file. If Adobe tweaks the local corrections and gets it going in ACR then Viveza will be pretty irrelevant.


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 9, 2008)

theturninggate;14'81 said:
			
		

> I think it's much easier to support plugins for an app like Photoshop, in that it edits the pixels. But with Lightroom, the team needs to consider how best to handle third-party addons making non-destructive changes, and that, I think, adds a great deal of complication ...



Yes, pixel bashers are much easier. One of the huge gotcha's the LR team faces is that entire rendering pipeline must remain compatible with ACR, which to a certain extent, is another independent development team (or so I understand). So it's not just technology, there's some corporate politics and marketing in there too.


----------



## ernie (May 9, 2008)

Man, how I would love to see local corrections apply to the HSL section also. I was really disappointed it wasn't. Maybe someday....


----------

